

Comcast begins rollout of residential 2 Gig service in Atlanta metro area - mcmancini
http://corporate.comcast.com/news-information/news-feed/comcast-begins-rollout-of-residential-2-gig-service-in-atlanta-metro-area
And with no data caps: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jlivingood&#x2F;status&#x2F;583576969188667392
======
mcmancini
And according to a Comcast VP, no data caps:
[https://twitter.com/jlivingood/status/583576969188667392](https://twitter.com/jlivingood/status/583576969188667392)

